# Light on? Light off? Hmm...



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I have had my Mildred for 5 days now. I let her be the first night she was home with me, and since then, I've taken her out for about an hour, hour and a half each night for play time, treats, and a cuddle session. I usually do this somewhere between 9:30 and 10:30, when I see her moving around under her fleece.

My question is, are hedgehogs more comfortable/calm when the lights are off? I always mute the TV and leave it on for the little light it gives, and shut all the other lights in the room off, so my routine has involved keeping the room semi-dark. Will she act differently if I turn the lights on? Does this confuse hedgehogs nocturnal "brain waves"? 

I only ask because I have somehow gotten poo on my clothes every time I take her out because I don't see the pile until it's too late. :shock: I don't mind the poo or anything, I just hate having to change & wash my "hedgehog wearing clothes" (sweatpants & sweatshirt) every night! Bah.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

When taking her out the 1st thing you should do is put her in her litter box so she can do her business :lol: Most living things need to go when waking up.  I would try to keep the room as dark as possible at nite.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Using only light from a tv is not the best idea because of it's constantly changing intensity and flashes. If you want to watch tv with hedgie in the room, leave a dim light on near the tv so the flashes and changes of lighting from it isn't so dramatic. They will get used to it, but with a new baby, or a new to the home hedgehog, it's best to start out with soft lighting.

Overnight, she should have as dark as possible. Some are fine with light from a street light, or coming in from another room, but some aren't and need it dark.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Using only light from a tv is not the best idea because of it's constantly changing intensity and flashes. If you want to watch tv with hedgie in the room, leave a dim light on near the tv so the flashes and changes of lighting from it isn't so dramatic. They will get used to it, but with a new baby, or a new to the home hedgehog, it's best to start out with soft lighting.
> 
> Overnight, she should have as dark as possible. Some are fine with light from a street light, or coming in from another room, but some aren't and need it dark.


So would it be okay if I turn a 60W lamp on on the other side of the room? The only reason I was leaving the TV on was because of the light it gives off (in order to see where she is and what she's doing). I didn't want to turn the overhead light on in case it's too bright and she starts thinking she needs to go back to sleep since the light is on. 

LarryT, it usually takes her at least half an hour to do her business after she wakes up. That's why I get her out and try to maneuver around the poo instead of having that half an hour infringe on the time I could be spending with her. :lol: I have crazy works hours and sometimes need to be in bed by 11:30 at the latest, and don't want to spend my bonding time watching her poop. I did read on a thread before that I should wake her up and let her do her personal things before getting her out to prevent poo mishaps, but some nights there's just not enough time to do that if I want to have time to handle her.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a small side light on when I am playing with my hedgies. I want to see them! I do turn it off when I leave the room. They have their light on a timer for daytime.

If your hedige does not go before you take her out, she will probably give you some clues that she needs to go. She might start to squirm a bit more or want loose or (maybe last warning) stick her tail out. If you watch for those signals it may help. Or have her out for a bit and then try to put her back for a few minutes in her litter box.


----------

